# Pine tress/Christmas trees are they poisonous to horses??



## Abracadabjar (26 March 2008)

I have just caught my mare standing on her back feet munching on a pine tree in her field, Now I have tralled through the internet and cant find anything about them being poisonous to horses/ponies but I was just wondering or worrying that they could be and action will have to be taken today.

Does anyone know if they are a danger???


----------



## spaniel (26 March 2008)

I believe Scotch, White and Red pine are all ok as long as you prevent horses from stripping the bark.

In general evergreen things tend NOT to be safe ie yew, box etc.


----------



## Tia (26 March 2008)

I always thought so, but like you, I have not been able to find anything on the web saying that they are.  The web doesn't mention any conifer trees being poisonous to horses - just oak, yew and a couple of other trees.


----------



## Donkeymad (26 March 2008)

The majority of 'fern/pine' type trees are not at all good for horses


----------



## Orangehorse (26 March 2008)

I don't think they are poisonous.  I have a pine tree growing next to my paddock and I asked the vet if it was poisonous and he said no.  They can't really reach the branches though, as we cut off all the low ones, and they can't reach the tree to bark it (unlike the poor pear tree.)


----------



## Donkeymad (27 March 2008)

They are a cumulative poison so a small amount will do no harm, but the more they eat the more likely and severe the outcome can be.


----------

